# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Những quán cháo ngon ở Hà Nội - quan chao ngon

## hangnt

*Những ngày Hà Nội mưa và lạnh là lúc thích hợp để bạn thưởng thức bát cháo nóng, thơm ngon.*



Cháo ăn kèm với quẩy giòn là sự kết hợp ngon miệng.
Hà Nội có nhiều quán cháo nổi tiếng như cháo trai ở 26 Trần Xuân Soạn, cháo cá Đoan Xồm ở 213 Hàng Bông, cháo tim gan ở số 37 Trần Nhân Tông. Các hàng cháo này đều bán từ sáng tới chiều tối muộn nên bạn có thể đến ăn vào các thời điểm tùy thích.

Cháo trai Trần Xuân Soạn đã mở cửa từ hơn 10 năm nay và luôn thu hút thực khách bởi sự hòa quyện thơm ngon của cháo và trai. Cháo cá Đoan Xồm không chỉ có món cháo ngon, cá không bị khô mà còn có món chả cá đặc biệt được làm theo kiểu chả cá Hà Nội xưa. Trong 3 hàng cháo quen thuộc, cháo tim gan ở số 37 Trần Nhân Tông có phần đông khách hơn cả. Quán có đủ các loại từ cháo thịt, cháo gà, cháo tim gan nhưng ngon nhất là món tim gan nên từ lâu loại cháo này cũng trở thành tên gọi của quán.



Nhiều người từ xa tới quán cháo 37 mua cháo về cho gia đình, người thân.
Ưu điểm của các hàng cháo này là cháo được nấu kỹ nhưng không bột và ngán, các nguyên liệu như trai, thịt, cá, tim gan đều tươi khiến thực khách khi ăn luôn cảm thấy thơm ngon. Đặc biệt, các loại cháo này được nấu cẩn thận, tốt cho những người bị ốm, mệt. Tuy nhiên, quán cũng có nhược điểm là thường xuyên đông khách nên người đến gọi món sẽ phải chờ, địa điểm các quán lại nằm ở khu trung tâm nên vào giờ ăn trưa hoặc ăn tối, nơi để xe thường kín chỗ.



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nọi* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## thuty

Quán cháo ở Trần Nhân Tông được cái nguyên chất (cháo nguyên chất, tim gan tươi), nóng hổi nên đông khách chứ thật ra không có gì đặc biệt cả.

----------


## tuisach

nói chung tự nấu đc là ngon và bổ nhất

----------


## lovetravel

nhiều người từ xa đến mua cơ à, chắc cũng ngon

----------

